# Cleaning a Milling table



## razinman (Jan 23, 2017)

I have a Clausing Mill , in the process of dismantling /cleaning and repainting it. I have removed the table,
 taking off all(most) of the rust and trying to make it look new. I've used scotch brite/steel wool, nothing
 seems to cut it.
  Does anyone have any suggestions ?

      Thanks..........Raz


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 23, 2017)

I've used a rubber sanding block like the one pictured below.  The picture is from the web site for "The Rust Store" (www.theruststore.com).  Little bit of oil and elbow grease.  You may consider a random orbital sander with 220 grit also.

Bruce


----------



## razinman (Jan 23, 2017)

I recently bought a 80/120 grit block @HD,  I was going to try it next.

    Thanks  again....... Raz


----------



## mikey (Jan 23, 2017)

I used the electrolytic rust removal process - worked great.


----------



## razinman (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Mike

              I assume your talking about using washing soda in water and placement of two electrodes(attached to a battery charger)
               I knew this was used for paint removal, I didn't know that this worked for this also.

    Thanks.............Raz


----------



## mikey (Jan 23, 2017)

It is mainly used for rust removal. The paint removal is a side benefit. The good thing is that it removes all the rust without removing or harming the parent metal. Once out of the tank, it takes a light scrubbing with a scotchbrite pad and you're done - no rust, no paint. And its cheap. I use this method all the time and have done many projects, from small parts to large, and it works better than any other method I've used for restoration.


----------



## mickri (Jan 23, 2017)

I saw a post but forget on which forum where the poster used a wet towel laid over the top of his table and then a piece of either sheet metal or aluminum on top of the towel with one connection to the table and the other to the sheet metal to clean the rust off his table.  I seem to recall that he put something on top of the sheet metal to weigh it down and get good contact.  Sorry I don't remember where I saw this.  If I run across it I'll come back and post a link.
Chuck


----------

